# Wie den PC Aufrüsten?



## Tharedor (31. Dezember 2014)

*Wie den PC Aufrüsten?*

Hallo Leute.

Mein PC ist schon etwas älter und schafft viele Spiele, wie z.B Skyrim oder DA:I nicht mehr auf Hoher/Sehr Hoher Grafikstufe, ohne zu laggen. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich meinen PC am besten aufrüste. Ich möchte ihn aufrüsten, da ich mir einen komplett neuen PC für 800€ + einfach nicht leisten kann.  Also ist die erste Frage, lohnt es sich überhaupt, Geld in meinen alten PC zu investieren, und wenn ja, wie? Also soll ich mir eine bessere Grafikkarte, einen neuen Prozessor usw. kaufen, und welchen. 

Mein PC sieht zur Zeit wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: MSI P67A-C43 (MS-7673)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
DDR3: 8GBytes

Wenn ihr noch Angaben braucht ( kenne mich da echt nicht aus ) , einfach Bescheid sagen, dann suche ich sie raus!


----------



## Typhalt (31. Dezember 2014)

Prozessor ist nicht mehr der aller geilste, aber ne neue Grafikkarte sollze langen


----------



## Tharedor (31. Dezember 2014)

Also z.B Assassins's Creed Black Flag oder Skyrim würde mit einer neuen, anständigen Grafikkarte auf sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen flüssig laufen?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2014)

Die Grafikkarte ist ganz klar der Schwachpunkt, da ist schon eine aktuelle 100€-Karte schneller. Die CPU ist nämlich noch top - moderne core i5 für 160€ wären zwar nochmal schneller, aber auf keinen Fall ist Deine CPU der Grund für Ruckler.

Die Frage ist dann, wie viel Du ausgeben willst und ggf. wie es mit dem Netzteil aussieht. Zur CPU würden auch Top-Karten noch gut passen - mindestens würde ich eine AMD R9 270X nehmen, ca 50-60% schneller als Deine GTX 560 Ti und kostet 150-170€. 15% schneller ist die R9 280 für 170-190€, nochmal 20-50€ mehr kostet die R9 280X, die nochmal 10-15% schneller ist. Und ab 260€ gibt es weitere +25% Leistung mit einer AMD R9 290. Für 300-340€ bekommst Du die Nvidia GTX 970, die ist 6-7% schneller als die R9 290. Noch mehr auszugeben lohnt sich selbst mit ner besseren CPU nicht, da erst für über 500€ eine GTX 980 noch  mal nennenswert schneller ist, aber auch nur 10-15%...  Unterhalb der GTX 970 hat Nvidia übrigens keine guten Karten was Preis-Leistung angeht: die GTX 760 kostet 190€, ist aber nur so stark wie die R9 270X. Die GTX 770 kostet 250€, ist aber nur so stark wie die R9 280X und hat auch noch weniger RAM. 

Ich persönlich würd die R9 290 oder GTX 970 nehmen, wenn das Geld reicht, da beide auch 4GB RAM haben, was für die Zukunft sicher nicht verkehrt ist. und wenn Du weniger ausgeben willst, ist die R9 280 top - die ist kaum teurer als die R9 270X, und die R9 280X wiederum kostet an sich zu viel für das Leistungsplus der R9 280

Und falls Du jetzt weniger ausgeben musst als gedacht, könntest Du Dir auch eine SSD gönnen für Windows und alle Anwendungen abseits von Games (128GB für 60€)


----------



## Tharedor (31. Dezember 2014)

Danke, das hört sich gut an. Ich denke, meine Wahl wird auf die R9 290 fallen!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2014)

Musst halt schauen, welche Du nimmst, FALLS Du eine besonders leise haben willst. und beim Strom aufpassen - hat Dein Netzteil mind 450W und 2x PCIe-Stecker mit 8 Pin? Die R9 290 braucht 1x6 und 1x8 Pin, ist im Vergleich zur GTX 970 bei Last recht stromhungrig je nach genauem Modell


----------



## Tharedor (31. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, danke für den Tipp. Vergewissere mich da lieber noch mal!


----------



## svd (31. Dezember 2014)

Und gucken, dass sie auch in's Gehäuse passt. Da sind richtige Oschis dabei.


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo nochmal.

Wo finde ich denn Angaben, wieviel Watt mein Netzteil hat? Auf der Rückseite meines PCs befindet sich ein Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift:

230V - 5A - 50 Hz

Gibt das Aufschluss oder muss ich wo anders nachsehen?


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Steht keine bezeichnung auf deinem Netzteil? Also Name und samt bezeichnung, weil dann kann man es einfach im Netz nach sehen.


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

Wie meinst du auf dem Netzteil? Im inneren des PCs, sodass ich das Gehäuse aufschrauben muss?


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Genau und darauf sollte normalerweise stehen um was für ein Netzteil es sich handelt und dann kann man gucken wie viel Watt es hat


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

Dann hole ich wohl gleich mal meinen Schraubenzieher raus. 
Sollte das Netzteil zu wenig Watt haben, muss ich mir dann vermutlich ein neues zur Grafikkarte dazubestellen, richtig?
Und kannst du mir auch erklären, wie ich herausfinde, ob die Grafikkarte ins Gehäuse passt, wie von @svd angesprochen?


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Ja das wirst du müssen, sonst wird der PC immer aus gehen, wenn das Netzteil zu wenig Strom abgibt  

Muss mal gucken, du hast auf dem Board nen PCI anschluss, da muss du gucken wie viel Platz du an dieser Stelle von den Slots bis zum andern ende des Gehäuses hast. 
Es kann sein das du da Festplattenkäfige hast und deshalb keine riesen Grafikkarte rein geht. Kann aber auch sein, das an der stelle kompett frei ist um ne große Karte rein zu Bauen. 
Du kennst nicht zufällig die bezeichnung deines Gehäuse?


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

Leider hab ich da keine Ahnung, welches Gehäuse das ist. und weiß auch nicht, wo das stehen könnte.


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Naja das ist ja nicht weiter tragisch. Du kannst es ja einfach ausmessen.


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

So, das Gehäuse ist offen und ich habe schon mal herausgefunden, dass ich ein neues Netzteil benötige. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, wie ich den Platz der Grafikkarte ausmessen soll. Ich habe im Anhang mal ein Bild gepostet, vielleicht kannst du es mir beschreiben ( ich glaube es müsste auch mal entstaubt werden  )


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Ok also schon was älteres ja? 

Also du siehst ja da die Grafikkarte. Mess einfach auf der Grafikkarte von den Slots bis zu dem Festplattenkäfig.


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also so messen. 

Übrigens, was für ein Netzteil hast du denn?


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

Das wären dann 29,5 cm vom Beginn der Grafikkarte bis zum Käfig!


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Ok, da hast du aufjeden fall ein genügend auswahl, welche R9 290 es weden soll 
Aber noch mal, was für ein Netzteil hast du denn?


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

Okay das hört sich gut an. Das Netzteil ist ein    LC6560GP3 v2.3    hat das genug Watt?


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Also das Netzteil taugt eigentlich noch. Hat genug Watt und Bronze+ Zertifikat. Da braucht wahrlich kein neues


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

Sehr gut! Das heißt von den Maßen her und vom Netzteil kommt alles hin, und mein einziges Problem bleibt die Auswahl der R9 290? :p
Hättest du denn da auch eine konkrete Empfehlung für mich?


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Also da würde ich dir im momment die Asus empfehlen, da du bei der noch 30 zurück bekommst + 3 Spiele deiner Wahl, die du daber bei allen r9 290 bekommst. 
Die Asus ist recht Leistungsstark und wenn die Lüfterkurve vernünftig eingestellt ist auch relativ leise. Da kann dir später der Herbboy noch genaueres sagen, da er sich die Karte erst vor kuzen selber zugelegt hat
Hier mal ein Link, da kannst ordentlich sparen  ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein sehr billiges Netzteil - das "reicht" zwar theoretisch und hat auch genau die passenden Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte - aber ein solides Markenmodell für 50-60€ mit nominal sogar weniger Watt wäre effektiv stärker und zuverlässiger und hätte auch 2x PCIe 8Pin und nicht nur je einen 6 und 8 Pin wie Deines.


Wegen der Asus: die ist halt aktuell schwer zu haben, vermutlich eben auch wegen der Cashbackaktion. Und ob die leise ist, hängt auch vom "Glück" ab. Meine ist dann doch RELATIV laut, oder man muss die Drehzahl manuell einstellen und hat es dann zwar leise, aber relativ warm, wobei die R9 290 problemlos bis 94 Grad heiß werden dürften und dann erstmal runtertakten. Passieren kann da also nix. Bei mir hat die Karte - als ich den Lüfter auf feste nur 30% Drehzahl eingestellt hatte - immer mal 94 Grad gehabt, dann wurde der Takt von 1000 auf 950 MHz gesenkt, und die Temp ging wieder runter. Und 950 wiederum ist eigentlich der normale Takt - 1000 ist schon übertaktet  
I


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

@Typhalt
Die sieht doch mal ganz ordentlich aus, meine ich! ( obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe  )
Wie läuft das denn mit den 3 Spielen ab, kannst du das noch mal erklären? 

@Herbboy
Es ist mir eigentlich nicht sooo wichtig, dass sie sehr leise ist, das ist schon okay, wenn man sie arbeiten hört! 
Und könntest du mir eventuell auch ein neues Netzteil empfehlen, dass du passend findest?


----------



## Typhalt (1. Januar 2015)

Also da nimmst du die Rechnungsnummer und lässt dir vom Händler die Codes geben, dann gehst du auf folgende Seite:https://www.amd4u.com/radeonrewards/ Und suchst dir da die Spiele aus. Soweit ich weiß, bekommst du sogar noch Beyond Earth dazu also 4 Spiele. ^^ 

Und beim Netzteil kannst du ein bquiet Sytem Power 7 mit 500 Watt nehmen.


EDIT: Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es von jedem Händler angeboten wird.


----------



## Tharedor (1. Januar 2015)

Okay, dann danke ich euch allen sehr für euren fachmännischen Rat an einen blutigen Amateur! 
Ich denke, meine Wahl wird dann auf die ASUS fallen. Vielleicht hört ihr wieder von mir, wenn sie dann bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch liegt und ich mich nach 6 Stunden ermüdendem Einbauversuchens wieder an euch wenden muss! 

Vielen Dank nochmal!

Achso und an Typhalt, blau-weiße Grüße, mein Freund!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Du kannst es natürlich erst mal mit dem jetzigen Netzteil versuchen.  Das System Power 7 mit 500W wäre aber dann ganz sicher ausreichend. Die Codes für die Games gäb es zb bei hardwareversand oder mindfactory und auch alternate, so weit ich weiß.


----------

